# PC won't show BIOS or anything else for that matter.



## ZacHolt (Jul 22, 2008)

Yesterday i was installing VMWare as i needed it for a university project,
Mid-way through the installation my computer froze leaving me to turn it off at the wall.

When i rebooted the computer it came to the bios screen (logo) where it froze leaving me to reboot again.

This time nothing showed on the screen and no signal remained moving around the screen.

I took out the graphics card and used the on board graphics which made no difference, there was still no picture being displayed.

All the fans start when i boot up the computer but nothing shows on the screen.

I have tried booting with nothing but the mobo, keyboard and psu to no avail.

I have tried all possible combinations with and without the ram and graphic card and still it does not show anything on the monitor.

I have tried another PSU and still no luck!

I have tried different monitors which leaves me thinking it is either the motherboard or the CPU.

Can a motherboard load up to bios without a cpu?

my specs are

Biostar gf 7050-m2
8600GT S 1GB
Quad core Q6600
2 x 2G DDR2 Ram
1 x 1Tb Hdd
2 x 250Gb Hdd

What could this be as i need to fix it ASAP as uni has just restarted last week!!

Any help is much appreciated

Z Holt


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The cpu has to be installed for the motherboard to POST. Not to mention, that with some hardware missing, such as RAM, it won't POST anyway. However, you should be getting beep codes. If not, I'd say the motherboard is toast.

Sounds like you've already covered this, but take a look anyway: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## ZacHolt (Jul 22, 2008)

I have tried to power up the comp literally every possible way Inc changing CMOS jumpers and with 1 stick of ram in different dims . There is definitely a hardware fault and I am putting it down to either the CPU or the mobo 

In your opinion what would you do, I plan on going to scan tomorrow and buying a £30 mobo but it could be a waste if it's the CPU that has gone.

Can a CPU corrupt so easily? It has been running fine for 18 months and I didn't change any hardware 

I really cba paying for a new q6600


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If you tried a known working adequate psu in the system and get no beeps its most likely the motherboard and not the cpu


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu was in it and what was the other you tried

brand
model
wattage


----------



## ZacHolt (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry i havent posted sooner, bought a New mobo and reused my old components and now its working fine:grin:

i did however have to install 7 again which i forgot to do at first. I was nearly crying until i remembered lol. 

Is there any way to see whats wrong with my old mobo?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check for any sign of damage both sides discoloured solder or slots

check for swollen or leaking capacitors


----------

